# Allgemeine Verständnisfrage



## Bjoern123 (5. Okt 2008)

Hallo, ich habe eine grundsätzliche Frage zur Netzwerkprogrammierung. 

Bisher bin ich bei dem Stand, dass ich sowohl auf Client als auch aufm Server einen Input und einen Output Stream oeffne und den Server dann horchen lasse. Wenn der Client Richtige IP und Port hat kann die Kommunikation losgehen und ich kann etwas übermitteln. 
Bisher weiß ich nur, dass ich Strings oder Zahlen raufpacken kann die dann einzeln abgegriffen werden. Kann ich auch irgendwie sagen:

*"Hier dieser Object[][] muss zum Client" oder "Ruf mal methode xy auf der anderen Seite mit diesem [] auf"?
*


Weil bisher könnte ICH das Problem nur so lösen, dass die eine Seite meinetwegen einen Code sendet(ein 4stellige Zahlen Kombination oder so) und dann weiß die andere Seite "aha jetzt soll gleich was an die und die methode uebergeben werden". Blos das ist doch Käse, oder??

Am schönsten wärs wenn ihr mir sagt, "ja, Methode aufrufen ist kein Problem so und so gehts" oder mir kurz nen Link zu nem Tut gibt.

Gruß
Bjoern


----------



## SlaterB (5. Okt 2008)

RMI


----------



## tuxedo (5. Okt 2008)

SIMON


----------



## Bjoern123 (6. Okt 2008)

Wie sieht das dann vom ablauf her aus? Bau ich erst eine TCP IP Verbindung auf(muesste auch mit SSL sein) und starte dann den RMI Server? Oder wird der Verbindungsaufbau auch ueber den RMI krams geklaert?


----------



## SlaterB (6. Okt 2008)

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=RMI+SSL&spell=1

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/guide/rmi/socketfactory/SSLInfo.html


und kann SIMON bestimmt auch, oder?


----------



## Bjoern123 (6. Okt 2008)

Danke schonmal für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten. Also für mich nochmal: Ich kann mit Hilfe von RMI eine SSL Verbindung aufbauen und dann vom Client aus Methoden des Servers aufrufen. Richtig?

Was kann ich alles an diese Methoden übergeben? Nur Strings, Ints oder gehen auch Object[][]... ?

Wenn der Client Methode blub aufruft, kann er dann auch ganz normal den Rückgabewert aufnehmen? Gibt es dort irgendwelche Beschränkungen was die Rückgabe der Informationen(also von Server nach Client zurück) angeht?

Danke nochmal!


----------



## SlaterB (6. Okt 2008)

alles was übertragen werden soll muss das Interface Serializable implementieren, 

Arrays und Enums sowie die bekannten Datentypen machen das von Natur aus, auch Collections usw., 
deine eigenen Klassen müssen das Interface implementieren und enthalten normalerweise letztlich ja auch nur die einfachen Datentypen


----------



## tuxedo (6. Okt 2008)

SIMON regelt den Verbindungsaufbau intern selbst. SSL wird zur Zeit noch nicht unterstützt. Verschlüsselung ist aber für Version 0.3 eingeplant. Version 0.2 steht kurz vor der Fertigstellung.

- Alex


----------

